# changer de mot de passe aim : la solution ! (relou)



## killatons (10 Décembre 2004)

Hello à tous, 

 un petit truc qui vous aidera peut-être si vous avez un compte AIM sous Ichat et que vous cherchez (desespérement) à changer votre mot de passe : c'est impossible dans Ichat, et impossible en allant sur aol.fr ou autre site...
 la solution est en fait assez em*** : il faut télécharger aim (pour osx en plus, pas facile à trouver, la page d'accueil ne propose que la version os9), et une fois dedans aller dans le menu AIM et trouver account setting, puis change password etc..ce qui nous mène vers la bonne page internet et le tout est joué...

 voilà je pensais que cela pouvait vous intéresser ! 

 cordialement


----------



## Bilbo (10 Décembre 2004)

L'ennui de genre de messages, c'est qu'ils n'appellent aucune réplique. Ça ne fait pas des fils très dynamiques. 

Merci. 

À+


----------



## Niconemo (7 Mars 2005)

Pas dynamique comme fil peut-être mais pratique : je cherche la solution pour éditer mon profil AIM depuis plusieurs heures sur le site d'AOL-AIM et sur le Web et c'est ici (à la maison quoi) que je la trouve... en fait j'avais bien pensé à cette solution mais je me disais que mon raisonnement était absurde et qu'il devait forcément y avoir une autre solution... hé bé non. 

Je boule-vert Killaton pour avoir pris la peine de passer ici il y a quelques mois... 

#Edit : j'ai AIM installé sur mon système Mac OS 9.2, ça marche aussi.


----------

